# LOOK A 1972 Pontiac Lemans Project!!



## FrankC. (Sep 27, 2017)

1972 Pontiac Lemans Project
Listed for 2800$ 
Said it ran and drove before he pulled the motor and 350 trans to paint compartment
Traded Pontiac 400 for Turbo 400 trans
Stock 400 small block Chevrolet out of a 1980 short bed
Mains/Rods turned
2) Transmissions: 400 Turbo, Vega Stall Converter 3000RPM, 350 Turbo Stock Converter
New Parts: Edelbrock Intake, Edelbrock 650 Carburator Gaskets for both
Cowl/Vents, Trunk Pans, Rear Window Trunk Filler, Front Fender Patch Panels, B&M Shift Cable
Rusty floors that need to be replaced soon
It's priced at 2800, what do you guys think about the price for this? 
Not new to old cars but would new to owning a Lemans
My Neighbor had one when I was 5
He used to take me around the city and too the track in it
Man it was a blast!
he moved when I was 8 though
These are really beautiful cars and I would like one of my own to resto
New Member but not that New to Site
So I'm aware of how helpful you guys are!
I know it's a fixer but I love tough task
Would like some feedback from ppl who have a lot of knowledge about these cars 
and the common problems, what to look for, and what im missing. Thanks!


----------



## FrankC. (Sep 27, 2017)

https://images.craigslist.org/01414_g1PHcXqiGpP_600x450.jpg


----------



## FrankC. (Sep 27, 2017)




----------

